# Download/Upload Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen Update: Fehlerteufel gefunden! Doch was nun?



## Elthy (21. Juli 2012)

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen Probleme mit meiner Internetverbindung. Insbesondere beim zocken (online) gibt es etwa alle 10-20 Sekunden Lags. Das lässt sich auch bei z.B. Videotelefonie oder änlichem feststellen. Da mein Vater das Problem nicht sieht (er nutzt keine Echtzeitanwendungen, und wenn eine Internetseite lange braucht schiebt er es auf den Rechner, sogar zu recht) und ich auch gerne ein paar Argumente für den Support von Unitymedia hätte (die sich vermutlich wieder doof stellen werden/es einfach sind) möchte ich diese Lags sichtbar machen, ohne mit Fraps aufzunehmen. Da dachte ich an Speedgraphen, wie z.B. Steam sie nutzt. Allerding würde ich auch gerne den Upload mit überwachen (und am besten den Ping), am liebsten ohne dabei manuell eine Datei runterladen zu müssen. Im Internet habe ich keine Speedtests gefunden, die solche Funktionen bieten, auch keine Programme. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Download/Upload Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen*

Vielleicht könnte man das Problem ohne so einen Graphen eingrenzen. 
Was genau ist denn das Problem ? Lags ?
Was hast du für eine Internet Leitung ?
Wie bist du mit dem Internet verbunden ?


----------



## Elthy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Download/Upload Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen*

Es ist eine 32000 Verbindung über Kabel (nicht DSL, das funktioniert über die selbe Leitung wie Kabel-TV). Der Router ist eine Fritzbox 6360 Cable, ich bin mit WLAN (n-Standart) verbunden. Aber an den Hardwaresachen in unserem Haus kanns nicht liegen, schließlich hat sich da nichts verändert, vorm Urlaub funktionierte es einwandfrei...

Das genaue Problem ist, dass mehr oder weniger regelmässig die Internetverbindung auf (beinahe) Null geht, weswegen Echtzeitanwendungen laggen. Da nach weniger als einer Sekunde das Internet wieder normal funktioniert kann man soetwas nicht mit normalen Speedtests abbilden.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Download/Upload Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen*

Hast du schon mal ins router-log geschaut? Wenn es mit der leitung probleme gibt, dann sollte da was vermerkt sein.


----------



## Elthy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Download/Upload Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen*

Da ist nichts auffälliges, Leistung und Temperatur sind auch in Ordnung...
Das hab ich als erstes nachgeguckt.


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Download/Upload Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen*

Dann ping doch mal während du spielst oder skypst oder was auch immer mal google.de an. 

--> Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> ping google.de -t

Interessant wäre, ob die Verbindung zum Router abbricht, wenn du spielst/skypst.
--> Dort wäre dann "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung" zu lesen.


----------



## Elthy (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Download/Upload Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen*

Die Pingzeiten sind ein bisschen auffällig:
Meistens sind die Zeiten 27-33ms, alle c.a. 20 Sekunden geht die Zeit für etwa drei Pings auf über 100ms. Beim Spielen ist mir noch nie komplett die Verbindung abgebrochen, dass liegt aber vermutlich am Spiel, da Team Fortress 2 bis zu 30 Sekunden wartet, bis man entgültig die Verbindung verliert...

Diese Regelmässigkeit macht mir sorgen, ist das ein Virus der "nach Hause telefoniert"?


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Download/Upload Geschwindigkeit aufzeichnen*

Das glaube ich nicht. 
Wenn du aber auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst, empfehle ich dir mit der Kaspersky Rescue CD 10 mal durchzuscannen.


----------



## Elthy (24. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mich heute wieder mit dem Problem beschäftigen können und dabei folgendes festgestellt:
Der Fehler liegt im WLAN meines Laptops!
Über LAN waren diese Lags verschwunden, auch bei dem Laptop von meinem Vater konnte ich (mit LAN oder WLAN) keine Unregelmäßigkeiten bei den Pingzeiten feststellen. Also muss der Fehler im WLAN des Laptops liegen...
Kann ich da noch was machen? Notebook ist ein MSI GT 725, vlt sind so WLAN Module ja austauschbar.
Ich schrecke auch nicht vorm Basteln zurück!


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht ist einfach die Antenne vom internen WLAN-Modul zu schwach. 
Du könntest zum Beispiel mal mit einem externen Adapter testen, ob es besser wird.

Der TP-Link 150Mbit/s WLAN Stick mit externer Antenne soll ganz gut sein, vor allem bietet er ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis:

TP-Link TL-WN722NC High Gain WLAN Netzwerk Adapter 150: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Timsu (24. Juli 2012)

Ich würde eine von diesen hier nehmen:
WLAN-Notebookadapter mit Hersteller: Intel, Übertragungsrate (Brutto): 300Mbps/450Mbps | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Elthy (24. Juli 2012)

Das WLAN hat Jahre lang funktioniert. Vieleicht macht es einfach aufgrund des alters schlapp...
Eine externe Lösung fände ich nicht so gut, noch mehr Zeug das ich auf-, abbauen und rum schleppen muss. Ich hätte noch einen freien Express-Card Slot und einen mini-PCIe (oder wie das heißt) frei.
Edit: @Timsu: Genau sowas meinte ich!


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juli 2012)

Allerdings wirst du bei einem externen Adapter einen besseren Empfang haben.
Probier am besten das für dich angenehmere aus. 
Ich nehme an, dass das die interne Lösung sein wird. 
Sollte sich nichts ändern oder nur geringfügig, dann kannst du ja mal die externe Variante testen


----------



## Elthy (25. Juli 2012)

Wird es schwierig so eine interne Karte zu installieren? Also Treiber usw. und das kaputte WLAN deaktivieren. Ausserdem habe ich einen Knopf am Laptop zum An- und Ausschalten. Werde ich den weiter benutzten können (aber fürs neue WLAN)?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2012)

Also der Einbau dürfte je nach Notebook schon ordentlich werden. 
Manche haben extra Öffnungen für HDD- und RAM-Wechsel, aber es kann auch sein, 
dass du das ganze Notebook auseinander bauen musst. Das kommt eben darauf an, 
wie das bei dir ist. 

Ob du den Knopf weiterhin nutzen kannst, da bin ich überfragt.


----------



## Elthy (25. Juli 2012)

Wie ich an den Slot komme weiß ich, auch das Auseinander nehmen macht mir spaß. Kommt es nicht zu konflikten mit dem bereits vorhandenem WLAN?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2012)

Nein. Aber dann wirst du höchstwahrscheinlich den Knopf nicht nutzen können. 
Unter Windows wird dann einfach ein zusätzlicher Netzwerkadapter angezeigt und dann kannst du eben wählen, 
mit welchem Adapter du dich verbinden möchtest.


----------



## Elthy (25. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal ein bisschen in meinem Laptop rumgestöbert und dabei das hier gefunden:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mini-PCIe Slot ist auch mit den "vollen" mPCIe Karten kompatibel, sowohl vom Platz als auch von den Stromanschlüssen (die Karte braucht nur 2, aber 3 sind vorhanden). Jetzt ist die Frage welchen der von Timsu geposteten WLAN-Karten am besten ist, um diese Karte zu ersetzten, schließlich gibt es exakt diese Karte nicht zu kaufen. Von der Bezeichnung her ist diese am ähnlichsten, ich vermute da dürfte der Knopf am ehesten funktionieren. Was bieten die teureren Karten mehr, worauf muss ich bei den günstigeren verzichten?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2012)

Ich würde die nehmen: Intel WiFi Link 6230, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe Half Mini Card (62230AN HMW) | Geizhals Deutschland

Deine Karte ist im Format PCI-E Half Mini Card lt. dieser Webseite: Intel 512AN_HMW 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N1 in a PCIe Half Mini Card form factor WiFi Link - 512AN_HMW - 233760 - Page 1 | pcRUSH.com

Deswegen würde ich schon 3 von den sieben aussortieren.
Des Weiteren sind zwei davon schon 450Mbit/s fähig, was aber bisher nur wenige neue Router unterstützen. 
Ich würde bei den 2 300MBit/s-Karten bleiben.
Und da würde ich einfach die mit den besseren Bewertungen nehmen.

Die andere beherrscht noch simultan Dualband, sprich gleichzeitig mit 2,4 und 5 GHz senden.


----------



## Elthy (25. Juli 2012)

Also die hier:
Intel WiFi Link 6230, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band, PCIe Half Mini Card (62230AN HMW) | Geizhals Deutschland

Wo sollte ich die bestellen um den besten Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und niedrigen Versandkosten zu haben?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2012)

Es kommt drauf an. 
Ich hätte spontan Amazon selbst gesagt, aber da ist der ja nicht lieferbar. 
Ansonsten würde ich als Marktplatzanbieter Okluge nehmen. 
Hab dort schon oft bestellt und bisher nie Probleme gehabt. 
Lieferzeit meistens so 1-2 Tage. 

Ist bei dir ein Cyberport in der Nähe ?
Dann könntest du dort mal vorbeischauen und fragen, ob du den im Fall der Fälle wieder zurückgeben kannst.

Als zweite Alternative würde ich Jakob-Elektronik nehmen: 
INTEL Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (62230AN.HMWWB)

Hab dort zwar noch nie bestellt, aber die Geizhals Bewertungen sehen sehr positiv aus.


----------

